# make eyes longer~



## snowkei (Nov 6, 2006)

hello guys~
I use some brown e/s to make a smoky look~
It also makes my eyes look longer =)


face
Armani matte silk #4

eyes
Bobbi Brown shimmer shadow stick #Iced Peach
Bobbi Brown e/s bone;toast;cocoa;black plum
eye kohl #Smolder
powerpoint #Bountiful Brown
Shu Uemera fake eyelashes #luxe black

cheeks
blush #Prism
mineralize skinfinish natural #Dark

lips
lipstick #Freckle Tone
Stila lip gloss #striking












comparison


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful


What masscara did you use? Your eyelashes are so up and curly.


----------



## snowkei (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bootyliciousx* 

 
_Beautiful


What masscara did you use? Your eyelashes are so up and curly._

 
sorry I forgot to write on~ it's fake eyelashes


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 6, 2006)

wow this looks great.. not sure if it makes ur eyes look longer but it does open them up  alot... very pretty


----------



## CandaceM (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 6, 2006)

Pretty!. BIG difference! good job!


----------



## cathythi (Nov 6, 2006)

wow beautiful!! what do u use on your eye brows?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 6, 2006)

wow this looks so pretty! ilove the colors


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Nov 6, 2006)

wow thats tight ur eyes do look longer i love the smoky look on u smoky looks are hot


----------



## d_flawless (Nov 7, 2006)

oh, that's pretty...i love the difference a brown smokey eye makes over the standard dark grey/black look


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 7, 2006)

Gorgeous eyes!  Great demonstration of the effects of eyeshadow.


----------



## angelica (Nov 7, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 7, 2006)

That looks hot and you are gorgeous!


----------



## n_c (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with everyone else...looks really good


----------



## Lizz (Nov 7, 2006)

can you PLEASE do a tutorial?


----------



## stacey (Nov 7, 2006)

you are so amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## mzreyes (Nov 7, 2006)

love the lipcolor! and the lashes are very pretty


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 7, 2006)

That before/after pic...wow, you do an amazing job with your makeup!


----------



## mzjae (Nov 7, 2006)

This is really pretty!


----------



## capytan (Nov 7, 2006)

You're gorgeous.. I love the eyes! That's the sort of look I do to make my eyes longer, 'cept mine doesn't turn out as good as yours. Makes a HUGE difference though.
What style (number?) were the lashes you used?


----------



## snowkei (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cathythi* 

 
_wow beautiful!! what do u use on your eye brows?_

 
hey I use Shiseido Elixir brow pencil on my eyebrow =>


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 7, 2006)

This looks gorgeous on you!!  And you have really beautiful hair !


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 7, 2006)

This looks super sexy.  It really does elongate your eyes beautifully.  Great job.


----------



## linkas (Nov 7, 2006)

HOT!!! You're very beautiful!!!


----------



## Sanne (Nov 7, 2006)

OMG that's gorgeous!!! can you make a tutorial please???


----------



## Ms. Green Eyes (Nov 7, 2006)

wow what a difference! tight work!


----------



## Midgard (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, great work!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow i really love how you did your smokey eye -- you def know what looks good on you!!


----------



## Miss World (Nov 8, 2006)

this is simply gorgeous ^_^


----------



## Julie (Nov 8, 2006)

That's a huge difference. U look great!


----------



## katisha (Nov 8, 2006)

Lovely


----------



## *emilie* (Nov 8, 2006)

omg i love it


----------



## foxyqt (Nov 8, 2006)

me likey =] so pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capytan* 

 
_You're gorgeous.. I love the eyes! That's the sort of look I do to make my eyes longer, 'cept mine doesn't turn out as good as yours. Makes a HUGE difference though.
What style (number?) were the lashes you used?_

 
hey I've mentioned in the article~~~ Brand is Shu Uemera & num is "Luxe Black"


----------



## Ambi (Nov 8, 2006)

You're gorgeous, I love the shape of the eyeshadow and the big fake lashes.


----------



## cindysilver4 (Nov 8, 2006)

This is gorgeous!! I'd love a tutorial on how to do that shape!! All us smaller-eyed girls would love it


----------



## d_copper (Nov 8, 2006)

*adds to the chorus* Please do a tutorial! I have been trying to learn how to do a smoky eye, but can never do it right. Your's look beautiful. The lashes are fantastic.


----------



## user79 (Nov 8, 2006)

This is really effective, your eyes definitely look bigger and elongated.

If I can give you one teeeeny suggestion, is to use a highlight colour from the crease to the brow-line. That way the eyeshadows which you have used on your lid and crease look a bit more blended and not as stark from intense colour to your normal skincolour. You can get a shade that's close to your skintone, something very neutral like Shroom or Ricepaper, for example.


----------



## Delphi373 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow fantastic!!!  Amazing technique!!! Yes a tut please!!!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## Nuuniie (Nov 9, 2006)

very pretty


----------



## KJam (Nov 9, 2006)

Lovely smoky eye - really transforms the eye!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 9, 2006)

u r frickin GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i LOVE your hair!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, that looks gorgeous. It definitely does make your eyes look bigger.


----------



## swallow5608810 (Nov 10, 2006)

wow!! very beautiful!!  i love it  !!


----------



## snowkei (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizz* 

 
_can you PLEASE do a tutorial?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hey I've done a tutorial~~~but I didn't take many pics last time...so I list the detail hope that will help


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 11, 2006)

godness your beautiful!! gota love asian eyes!! you've really inspired me.  i have eyes like you too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 thanks doll


----------



## delovely (Nov 11, 2006)

wow, I love it! what a huge difference just some e/s and fake lashes can make! you look lovely


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 11, 2006)

I was looking for the right word to describe you....it did not come to me until now - 

SSSSaaaauuuceeeeey!!!!!!


----------



## promesse (Nov 12, 2006)

hmm, I wonder which MAC eyeshadows could be used to replicate this look


----------



## snowkei (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *promesse* 

 
_hmm, I wonder which MAC eyeshadows could be used to replicate this look_

 
ha I think U can go MAC store to find them...although I don't know the name of eyeshadow...maybe U can try pigment DEEP BROWN...


----------



## courtneycakes (Nov 14, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## rnsmelody (Nov 14, 2006)

great job i love shu lashes, they bring out your eyes


----------



## Riet (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, the best work ^^


----------



## muffin (Nov 15, 2006)

I think you just did the most perfect asian eye ever, I don't think you did a single thing wrong!! Gorgeous


----------



## snowkei (Nov 16, 2006)

thank u ladies


----------



## xxflutterby (Nov 16, 2006)

Damn, dude, that's perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, if only I had half of your skill.


----------

